# Aspire 18650 3.7V 2500mAh



## DoubleD (30/7/15)

So I've seen tests that were done on the 1800mah Aspire that had some pretty great results. The guy doing the test had this to say,
"*Bottom Line*
This a great 20A cell with good performance up to 30A, outperforming the 25R and equaling the VTC4. To ensure decent cell life and a good safety margin, I recommend not discharging at over 20A due to the high temperatures...the same as I recommend for the VTC4."

"This cell has very flat discharge curves, extending the time it spends above a mod's low voltage cutoff point. At 20A the Aspire cell lasts almost 30% longer than the Samsung 25R to 3.4V!"

Remember, that is a 1800mah cell which makes this news from Aspire exciting,

"Aspire 18650 3.7V 2500mAh rechargeable battery cells is made for normal discharge current(max. 20A) applications. High capacity(2500mAh) provide vapers much longer run time than any standard ICR battery. It is an excellent choice for people who are looking for normal drain ICR 18650 battery cells.


SPECIFICATION:
1.ICR 18650 3.7V Li-ion
2.Pulsed discharge:40A
3.Continuous Discharge:20A
4.Capacity: 2500mah
http://www.aspirecig.com/products/MOD/mod222.html









Here is the 1800mah graph 






https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...results-beats-the-25r-equals-the-vtc4.687047/

Keep this in mind though:
"This is an ICR, lithium-cobalt, cell. While it has passed all the severe global safety standard testing without going into thermal runaway (even if directly shorted with a 0.07 ohm load), it still retains the characteristics of ICR cells; a lower thermal runaway threshold temperature and a more violent reaction when in thermal runaway. You alone will have to decide whether this is a concern or not."

"I believe the cell Aspire uses is a Long De Li New Energy company ICR, lithium-cobalt, cell. Thus is the same basic chemistry as a LiPo and offers the opportunity to tweak the cell for high amp delivery. ICR cells to date have been pretty bad at high current delivery but it's always been possible. I just don't think that anyone thought, until recently, that a more expensive high-amp ICR cell had a market. Especially with the lower safety margin you get with ICR cells.

The big boys all stuck with hybrid or IMR cells, offering more safety than ICR cells. But this limits what they can offer sometimes though. Each of us has to decide whether this is a good thing or not."


----------



## kev mac (30/7/15)

I


DoubleD said:


> So I've seen tests that were done on the 1800mah Aspire that had some pretty great results. The guy doing the test had this to say,
> "*Bottom Line*
> This a great 20A cell with good performance up to 30A, outperforming the 25R and equaling the VTC4. To ensure decent cell life and a good safety margin, I recommend not discharging at over 20A due to the high temperatures...the same as I recommend for the VTC4."
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't mind trying one.


----------

